# Were we all wrong about the Mystics?



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I know, we are only 3 games into their season. I picked them to be number 1 in the East. But what is going on in Washington?

They start off 1-2. Holdsclaw seems to be the only one showing up consistently. SDS showed up for the opener but has stunk it up since. Muriel Page showed up for one game also. 

But this team doesn't look anything like I thought they would and I am trying to figure out why. I know they screwed up the dispersal draft and picked Jenny Mowe which turned out to be a bad decision. Plenty of players were available that could make an impact on the team now, including a BIG BODY in Burras that was passed by selecting Mowe instead. Burras is doing OK in Seattle. They waived Sonja Henning... 

I don't know, things just don't seem right in Washington. Is it the coaching? Is it the consultant? Any ideas?


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

After the first game SDS has been TERRIBLE! Chamique needs some more help... big time.

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Small Problems start to add up for Mystics 

Mystics Miss Out on Opportunity 



> Stanley was particularly upset Washington played more as individuals than as a team early in the game. "That caused us to get into a pretty deep hole," she said. "It's a hard lesson to learn. It's uncharacteristic of us. I think in the last year we have proven ourselves to be a team that is unselfish, cares about playing team basketball. Today that wasn't the case."


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> After the first game SDS has been TERRIBLE! Chamique needs some more help... big time.
> 
> Stuart



yea they need to get some help in there if they think they are gonna do anything this season they seriously need someone that can get big number every game beside Chamique..


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

SDS has played badly the last 2 games, but also, i think part of the reason that we arent winning is that we have no inside game. Thats the thing, if SDS or Meek is off, we really have no one to go to inside. We need to trade for a Center fast because with this lineup, we are not going to win the East.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mystics_rock</b>!
> SDS has played badly the last 2 games, but also, i think part of the reason that we arent winning is that we have no inside game. Thats the thing, if SDS or Meek is off, we really have no one to go to inside. We need to trade for a Center fast because with this lineup, we are not going to win the East.


That is why I think the blunder in selecting Jenny Mowe over Burras in the dispersal draft is HUGE right now. Do you know who made that decision?


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

i've heard that Stanley made the decision because she "admired her hard work and dedication" but i'm not sure.


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

> That is why I think the blunder in selecting Jenny Mowe over Burras in the dispersal draft is HUGE right now.


Yeah, and even though she isnt a center, we could have traded or something. Drafting Jenny did us absolutly NOTHING.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

The Mystics just have got to get a bigger body in the paint. They have done nothing to replace Vickie Bullet and until they do, they will have trouble.

I for one am very dissappointed in SDS. She almost looks afraid to shoot the basketball. Her first thought seems to be to pass first and shoot second.
There was a couple of times that she had a clear lane to the basket but she pitched the ball back out to someone that had two players on them.

Chamique will not make it through the season healthy if she does not get some help. They will wear her out.


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

> The Mystics just have got to get a bigger body in the paint. They have done nothing to replace Vickie Bullet and until they do, they will have trouble.


EXACALY. As I said earlier, drafting Mowe did absolutly nothing to help our team, and Smith hasnt helped us inside either. She seems to camp out in 3pt. land. Jones can be pretty strong inside, but from what i've seen, she has been settling for jumpers too. And Page, who starts, has had ONE good game so far. She is just too small inside. Stanford has given us a few good minutes, but she just goes in the game and get 2 or 3 quick fouls and ends up on the bench. We have 4 good PF's on the team and ZERO good centers. WE NEED TO TRADE!!!!!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mystics_rock</b>!
> 
> 
> EXACALY. As I said earlier, drafting Mowe did absolutly nothing to help our team, and Smith hasnt helped us inside either. She seems to camp out in 3pt. land. Jones can be pretty strong inside, but from what i've seen, she has been settling for jumpers too. And Page, who starts, has had ONE good game so far. She is just too small inside. Stanford has given us a few good minutes, but she just goes in the game and get 2 or 3 quick fouls and ends up on the bench. We have 4 good PF's on the team and ZERO good centers. WE NEED TO TRADE!!!!!!!


Who do you want? What is a good trade for the Mystics?


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

Personally I wish Cheryl Ford played for WAS. she can play C or move over to PF and would add a good inside game and she is a great rebounder.


----------



## statkat (May 1, 2003)

> Chamique will not make it through the season healthy if she does not get some help. They will wear her out.



Looks like she has already gotten hurt. I saw reports that she pulled her hamstring. Anyone know how long she'll be out?


----------

